# Online Guitar Lessons recommendation



## Jamie Sun (Dec 10, 2021)

Could anyone recommend a good 
channel on YouTube or wherever with
guitar lessons? 
I am interested in Rock, Pop, ballads, 
Funk & Soul


----------



## Jaap (Dec 10, 2021)

Paul Davids is a good one for this kind of things - https://www.youtube.com/c/PaulDavids
He also has a nice course: https://learnpracticeplay.com/next-level-signup/


----------



## Jamie Sun (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks, I will watch it. 

How can you post a link without preview? 
Preview has always such a big size.


----------



## GigStage (Dec 10, 2021)

I recommend Igor Paspalj (electric guitarist of the year 2020) -> https://www.igorpaspalj.com/


----------



## mallux (Dec 11, 2021)

Don’t play (real) guitar myself, but I quite enjoy LickNRiff… Assaf has posted a lot of content on the channel over the years, and has more structured courses if that’s your thing:


https://youtube.com/c/LickNRiff


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 11, 2021)

Definitely Ben Eller. He mainly does rock, but he knows his stuff and is really easy to understand. 



https://youtube.com/c/BenEller


----------



## elliebean (Dec 12, 2021)

I can't believe no one already mentioned it so here you go. It's mostly free, step by step, methodical, and well regarded.









Learn how to play guitar with JustinGuitar.com


The best online guitar lessons are free! Learn to play guitar with fast, fun, and effective courses and song lessons for beginners and up! Community support!




www.justinguitar.com


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 12, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Definitely Ben Eller. He mainly does rock, but he knows his stuff and is really easy to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/c/BenEller


Yeah, because he shows you the stuff at stepdad speed.


----------



## Jamie Sun (Dec 12, 2021)

I want something the way following bass player makes, less talking though
Don't understand why some talk so much instead of performing. "Shut up and play the guitar :D Afaic I learn by listening and watching and
then by doing it myself.


----------



## Jamie Sun (Dec 12, 2021)

I ve found something, hope there will be more similar videos, I love these two songs a lot, that's also important. I like to watch how someone plays and the chords or tabs should be displayed. 
I also like the idea of not exactly imitating guitar playing, that really is aping, I agree.


----------

